# A Steep Rump??



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

What's a "steep" rump? Like, Obviously the goats rump is sloping but I dont quite understand what it looks like...

Have you got a good explanation and maybe even a comparation pics??
Thanks.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Here's one of our does who has a steep rump and one with a very level rump.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

but they look like.. the same..? :scratch:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Sassafras (pictured on the bottom) her rump looks quite steep, a sharp angle. Iris has a very level rump that does not have a sharp angle but slopes only slightly. Sorry it's hard to explain in words. Maybe someone else can explain it better. . . .


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

Oh wow something just "clicked" In my head :idea: 
just before the tail should be flat as possible? If not, its steep, right?

I seem to like the steep rump ones better ..?
meh


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Here's a picture of my doe Heidi when I got her. Her rump is REALLY steep.


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

oh I see thanks!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

You're welcome. :thumbup:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

> Oh wow something just "clicked" In my head
> just before the tail should be flat as possible? If not, its steep, right?


Yep! You got it!  Sorry my pics weren't so great for explaining. . . .


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

lol I dont know why but I never linked the word "Rump" To the actual Rump. I always though. Rump. Back. But her back is straight? Lol

Now i can finally join in on rump conversations xD How interesting!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

Actually Olivia I don't think her rump is that steep, I think it looks nice, unless its just the angle of the shot.

http://www.sandylanedairygoats.com/2008appraisals.htm

If you go there I have all of my appraisal scores(appraisal is a trait evaluation system) E means Excellent, V is very good, + is Good plus, A is acceptable

Gives you and idea of what rumps should be. I have some what I thought were steep rumped does and the appraiser said they had the nicest shaped rumps in the herd. So go figure :scratch:


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Well that's good to know!!  It's not so bad I guess, just not as flat as Iris's rump. . . . I didn't set her legs for that shot, just happened to catch her standing like that. She's not friendly so will not allow us to place her legs or anything.


----------

